# DME License Needed - To Bill Crutches in ED



## laqbrown (Jul 14, 2011)

Is a DME license required to bill for crutches in a hospital-based ED?  Does it matter if it's a Medicare vs. Non-Medicare patient?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  THANK YOU!!


----------

